# Ratings will never go up after 500 rated rides



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

At the beginning, ratings was a heavy issue for me, especially when my ratings went dropping from the beginning, very slowly. We started in Puerto Rico in July and my ratings went from 5 to 4.90, then up to 4.97 and then down every week by a -0.01 to -0.02 factors, in october it went down to 4.84, and it kept on 4.84-4.85 during a month, then a stupid rider gave me 2 stars for god knows what reason and went down to 4.83. This is the rating that I have kept since november, in a range from 4.82 to 4.84.

Of course, this is because this was the rating I had when I hit the 500th rated ride. Of course veteran drivers know how it is but for those who still don't know, after the 500th rated ride, it will begin to delete the oldest rated rides, so if, like me, you have kept an average where about 97% of rides are either 5 stars or non-rated, the rating will never go up- 5 stars will just replace other 5 stars and some of the 5's that replace 4's will just go down to where they were when someone gives 4 which replaces a 5.

Only if you have several 1 and 2 star ratings will the rating go up after getting several non-stop 5's.

Your rating when you hit the 500th rated ride will be your average for the rest of your Uber life.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There are days I get several 1 stars, driving college kids all day on a high sustained surge. It is nice when they all drop after 500 rides. Obviously those 1 stars are not because I'm a bad driver, but because the cheap passengers can't get a cheap ride


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DFW is one of the test markets for the 100 trip rating and when we switched over my rating went from 4.79 to 4.90. I've been maintaining about a 4.89 since then. But yes, it's much easier to go down than up.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> There are days I get several 1 stars, driving college kids all day on a high sustained surge. It is nice when they all drop after 500 rides. Obviously those 1 stars are not because I'm a bad driver, but because the cheap passengers can't get a cheap ride


Yeah... i got 7 or 8 1☆s in just a few weeks time. 3 were in one night. Unfortunately it was Nov/Dec... i think I've had 120-130 rated trips since then. It will ne nice when I cycle through them.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

How many low ratings get dropped after the 500 (rated or non rated?) trips? I have some low ratings due to making people wear seat belts.


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Eventually it will even out. 500 trips are so many, your rating is what it is. Also keep in mind some markets are tougher than others. If you have 500 rated trips, good for you.


----------

